
It's just irrational. - iamelgringo
http://www.3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510.com/
======
michael_dorfman
Not only is it irrational, it's also a URL with about 10 digits more precision
than you would need to create a circle with the circumference the size of the
known universe accurate to the size a single atom.

